
Look out, Microsoft Surface - the iTable might just trump you in every way - peter123
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/10/look-out-microsoft-surface-the-itable-might-just-trump-you-in-every-way/
======
froo
Doesn't the surface also detect objects placed on top (eg phones) and can in
some cases interact with those devices (again, phones)

While I think this is defintely cool - I don't think its a step up, merely a
competing product which is always a good thing.

------
kwamenum86
The product from this company that is analogous to Surface is cheaper by about
2500 but how is it better if it does not even have an SDK yet?

